# Where does Vino get its settings from? It seems to ignore its gnome flags...



## RNCTX (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm attempting to set up a headless desktop and from my testing, vino is the only VNC server that works with the OS X client out of the box, and I have multiple OS X clients on this LAN so I want to use it for that reason.

I have the port installed and the server starts fine.  I can change the server's settings within dconf-editor, and _some_ of them seem to stick.  The one that doesn't is disabling TLS.  I have "require encryption" disabled but the server still starts via the command line with TLS enabled.  OS X doesn't support the protocol version that vino uses with TLS, but does over an unencrypted connection (works this way on Linux distros).

The server has this to say for itself via --help...


```
~ $ /usr/local/libexec/vino-server --help-all      

Usage:

  vino-server [OPTION...] - VNC Server for GNOME

Help Options:

  -h, --help                      Show help options
  --help-all                      Show all help options
  --help-gtk                      Show GTK+ Options
  --help-sm-client                Show session management options

GTK+ Options

  --class=CLASS                   Program class as used by the window manager
  --name=NAME                     Program name as used by the window manager
  --gdk-debug=FLAGS               GDK debugging flags to set
  --gdk-no-debug=FLAGS            GDK debugging flags to unset
  --gtk-module=MODULES            Load additional GTK+ modules
  --g-fatal-warnings              Make all warnings fatal
  --gtk-debug=FLAGS               GTK+ debugging flags to set
  --gtk-no-debug=FLAGS            GTK+ debugging flags to unset

Session management options:

  --sm-client-disable             Disable connection to session manager
  --sm-client-state-file=FILE     Specify file containing saved configuration
  --sm-client-id=ID               Specify session management ID

Application Options:

  -t, --tube                      Start in tube mode, for the ?Share my Desktop? feature
  --display=DISPLAY               X display to use
```

Anyone got any ideas?  I can't find a whole lot of documentation on the server outside of the Gnome preferences panels (I'm using XFCE), not all of which exist on FreeBSD as they do on Linux so that's sorta hit or miss.


----------



## RNCTX (Sep 6, 2018)

Answering my own question, if anyone else stumbles on this looking for which VNC server to use for compatibility with the built-in OS X client, x11vnc also works (also with passwords, but without TLS/SSL).  TigerVNC and TightVNC do not work with the OS X client, from my limited testing.


----------

